
Ask HN: Can DevOps/Infra/SRE engineers share their startup founding stories? - xbeta
We often hear about the backend&#x2F;frontend&#x2F;full-stack or mobile engineers start their startups and be successful in running them.<p>I am not sure whether my circle is small, or I simply do not know any DevOps&#x2F;SRE&#x2F;Infra folks have started one.  And I also mean starting on dev toolings&#x2F;services too.<p>Can someone from this space and had this experience share their inspiring stories here?<p>I am a DevOps&#x2F;backend person, but I rarely see myself as a frontend&#x2F;mobile eng that I can build everything on my own.<p>I would also love to hear what I need to acquire on a day-to-day basis to improve myself, to one day achieve my dream of starting my gig. Thanks.
======
Maria_micro
Hello,

What a great initiative, i could’t agree more. We hear very little about these
kinds of products in the DevOps community.

Our product is called Microtica - a DevOps tool that enables end-to-end
automation of the whole software delivery process.

Our process began about 2 years ago, when we were still working as a servicing
company and struggling with broken deployments every day and spending hours on
production releases. So as we are a purely technological team, decided to find
a solution for our problems and automate the software integration and
delivery. We started working and saw great potential in the solution, so it
became an actual product that can help many more developers.

Our mission is to Power Up Developers To Work In The Cloud and bring DevOps
closer to developers.

Be my guest and check it out at
[https://microtica.com](https://microtica.com).

~~~
xbeta
Would you be OK sharing your startup journey? What makes you want to build
this product? How did you meet you cofounders? What are some challenges you
have faced compare with regular fullstack/frontend startups?

